# What model is it?



## fonfan (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello
Please check a photo - what manufacter and model (AAA size)?


----------



## archimedes (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like TnC Nano-Lux Cu 10440 ... ?


----------



## fonfan (Oct 12, 2018)

archimedes said:


> Looks like TnC Nano-Lux Cu 10440 ... ?


Thank you!


----------



## archimedes (Oct 12, 2018)

fonfan said:


> Thank you!


Certainly, cheers


----------



## magellan (Oct 12, 2018)

That was an easy one (I have the same one). ;-)


----------

